# detailing courses all over the world



## spiros

Maybe a silly question but is there any chance someone give detailing courses in Cyprus.


----------



## Phil H

all expenses paid??  lol


----------



## spiros

Phil H said:


> all expenses paid??  lol


Then will be a paradise...:lol:


----------

